# Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250)



## BluePlanet1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) -- can anyone assist? Thank you very much.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

BluePlanet1 said:


> Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) -- can anyone assist? Thank you very much.


Sent.


----------



## bbauman99 (Nov 7, 2009)

I also need the same image please.

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bbauman99 said:


> I also need the same image please.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## jhill1977 (Feb 19, 2007)

My Dad's XL4 appears to have a bad drive. Can someone kindly send me a link for the TCD758250 image?

Also, I haven't had to restore a TiVo image since the days of using InstantCake with my original Series2. I believe I'll need to use DVRBars to restore the image to a known good 2TB drive right, along with a clear and delete everything to get the proper TSN married to the new drive?? Did I miss anything here ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jhill1977 said:


> My Dad's XL4 appears to have a bad drive. Can someone kindly send me a link for the TCD758250 image?
> 
> Also, I haven't had to restore a TiVo image since the days of using InstantCake with my original Series2. I believe I'll need to use DVRBars to restore the image to a known good 2TB drive right, along with a clear and delete everything to get the proper TSN married to the new drive?? Did I miss anything here ?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Sent. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## jhill1977 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, sadly it seems I'm stuck in a boot loop using the supplied image.

After retrieving my Dad's dead TiVo, it was painfully apparent the hard drive had died.

After installing a known good 2TB WD20EURX drive in the TiVo and reimaging it using the supplied backup image, I'm only able to get only part way through guided setup.

It gets to the point where the "Loading Info" portion SHOULD start, but then the TiVo reboots. Several attempts at running guided setup fails at the same point each time.

I'm pretty sure there's a TiVo update being downloaded, as the download runs for several minutes, before the box reboots. Neither a kick start 51, 52 or a 75643210 appear to accomplish anything.

I have the same symptom on two TiVo XL4 units...so I don't think it's an issue with the TiVo box.

Does anyone have any ideas here ?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jhill1977 said:


> Well, sadly it seems I'm stuck in a boot loop using the supplied image.
> 
> After retrieving my Dad's dead TiVo, it was painfully apparent the hard drive had died.
> 
> ...


Sent some differences. Maybe one will help.


----------



## jhill1977 (Feb 19, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> Sent some differences. Maybe one will help.


I'll try both of the new images you supplied and report back. Many thanks ahead of time, regardless if they work or not. I'm glad I'm not the only one having troubles though, there's misery in company. Seems there are a bunch of people reporting the same troubles over the past couple weeks.

My $$$ says it's TiVo screwing things up on their end.


----------



## lucho (Sep 5, 2019)

Any updates, I have the same issue. I did restore on a clean image because my original drive was failing. Next will try to backup from the failing drive and see if it works.


----------



## lucho (Sep 5, 2019)

Ok, I created an image from my old HD with DVRBars, then made a restore. After I inserted into to tivo, I had to do all setup again, at the end. There was a message about a new update, there was a reboot and finally no more reboots.
It looks as the image I got originally was a different version my tivo was in. I have an image copy (the before update) if you need it.


----------



## jhill1977 (Feb 19, 2007)

lucho said:


> Ok, I created an image from my old HD with DVRBars, then made a restore. After I inserted into to tivo, I had to do all setup again, at the end. There was a message about a new update, there was a reboot and finally no more reboots.
> It looks as the image I got originally was a different version my tivo was in. I have an image copy (the before update) if you need it.


I'd appreciate a copy of your image. Can you send a link via Dropbox ?


----------



## biosehnsucht (Feb 23, 2005)

Need to replace very dead drive in my XL4, can someone send me an image for it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

biosehnsucht said:


> Need to replace very dead drive in my XL4, can someone send me an image for it?


Sent.


----------



## shackeh (May 24, 2008)

BluePlanet1 said:


> Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) -- can anyone assist? Thank you very much.


I could really use this image as well. Can someone help?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

shackeh said:


> I could really use this image as well. Can someone help?


Sent.


----------



## keabob (Feb 8, 2020)

Need this image for TCD758250 as well. Mine is stuck in C&D.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keabob said:


> Need this image for TCD758250 as well. Mine is stuck in C&D.


Have you tried the hidden KS 76543210 code? It's supposed to do a C&DE. I just tested the KS 56 and the SMART test ran. I could not get the KS 56 to work.

Also, check this post and link: Daily Guide Updates


----------



## keabob (Feb 8, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you tried the hidden KS 76543210 code? It's supposed to do a C&DE. I just tested the KS 56 and the SMART test ran. I could not get the KS 56 to work.
> 
> Also, check this post and link: Daily Guide Updates


Tried KS 56, as well as KS 52 with no success. Both resulted in stuck in C&DE. I've left it in this state for over a day. Other threads about stuck in C&DE suggest only solution is to re-image. Trying KS 57 now to check MFS, and then will try disk check and maybe KS 76543210, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## keabob (Feb 8, 2020)

KS 57 (MFS Check) seems to have fixed the problem. My Premiere XL4 is now starting into guided setup, which was my goal anyway since I'm just getting ready to sell it (upgraded to a Roamio Pro).


----------



## keabob (Feb 8, 2020)

KS 57 (MFS Check) seems to have fixed the problem. My Premiere XL4 is now starting into guided setup, which was my goal anyway since I'm just getting ready to sell it (upgraded to a Roamio Pro).


----------



## keabob (Feb 8, 2020)

keabob said:


> Need this image for TCD758250 as well. Mine is stuck in C&D.


KS 57 seems to have fixed my issue. No need for the image now.


----------



## katnkanga3 (Jan 16, 2013)

In Nov of last year Tivo sent out an update for all Premier models that has created a few problems. Since that update I periodically lose some guide data. I get "To Be Announced" on many channels. I checked to make sure that the daily connection to the service is complete and the system info says I have about 2 weeks worth of guide data. It will after about a week come back but then it happens again shortly there after. I called Tivo and was advised to to a Clear Guide Data and To Do List. I did so but it would usually take 1 hour to complete. It has been stuck on that screen for hours. I plugged it out, waited 5 minutes and tried again, no luck. Still says "Clearing Guide and To Do List, Could take an hour". Tried this several times, tried various kickstart codes but no luck. Called Tivo back and they now say that it is a known problem with Premier models since first being reported on Feb 14th, they say that there engineers are working and took the TSN of my affected unit and added it to the growing list of those affected. There is no update so far. Now even IF they find a fix, I don't they will fix the guide issue which is what prompted me do try the Clear Guide Data and To Do List procedure in the first place. So even IF they find fix for the Clearing Gudei Data and To Do List issue, there is no way for me to down load the fix as my Tivo won't completely boot up to Tivo Central to connect to Tivo to download a potential fix. So I am stuck. Does anyone have an image for an XL4 (TCD758250)? Please note that I have an upgraded WD 2TB drive in it. Is there a video or instructions on how to properly re-image an XL4 drive? Thanks in advance Tivo Community.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KS 57 failed to help?


----------



## katnkanga3 (Jan 16, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> KS 57 failed to help?


Yep, didn't work. I tried all the kickstart codes on Weakness website


----------



## katnkanga3 (Jan 16, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Can you send it to me as well?
Thanks! BTW Drive is a WD 2TB does that matter?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

katnkanga3 said:


> Can you send it to me as well?


Sorry, my 758 image no longer works due to the same bug.


----------



## Zuffen (Apr 14, 2020)

Help, anyone with a 758250 that has been known to work? Will the one supplied by @lucho work for the pElite?
Thank you!


----------



## grafals (Apr 28, 2004)

I am now also in need of of an image for the 758250 Premiere Elite. Anyone have one that they would be willing to share. Also, is it possible to use a 4TB HDD instead of the standard 2TB? If so, direction to instructions would be much appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

grafals said:


> I am now also in need of of an image for the 758250 Premiere Elite. Anyone have one that they would be willing to share. Also, is it possible to use a 4TB HDD instead of the standard 2TB? If so, direction to instructions would be much appreciated.


Please enable Conversations in your account settings so I can send you the image.


----------



## akkman (Mar 28, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> Please enable Conversations in your account settings so I can send you the image.


Help!. My Premiere XL 758 has a failing hard drive. Can you help me out with an image please?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

akkman said:


> Help!. My Premiere XL 758 has a failing hard drive. Can you help me out with an image please?


Sent.


----------



## akkman (Mar 28, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you!!


----------



## FDNY (Feb 6, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) also Need Help


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

FDNY said:


> Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) also Need Help


Sent.


----------



## Blackssr (Mar 4, 2004)

BluePlanet1 said:


> Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) -- can anyone assist? Thank you very much.


Same here please. Can someone assist?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Blackssr said:


> Same here please. Can someone assist?


Sent.


----------



## howie rappaport (Jun 28, 2020)

Sorry for the cross-post - but this is the exact one I need - TCD758250: 2TB

TIA


----------



## mtankers (May 18, 2005)

Requesting an image for the Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250). Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mtankers said:


> Requesting an image for the Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250). Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Bluesun005 (Jul 30, 2020)

I have had a drive failure and need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) -- can anyone assist? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bluesun005 said:


> I have had a drive failure and need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) -- can anyone assist? Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Could I have a TCD758250 image please? I have an image of the TCD746320, but I'm not sure if they are different.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Larsenv said:


> Could I have a TCD758250 image please? I have an image of the TCD746320, but I'm not sure if they are different.


Sent.


----------



## Gary Dsiney (Nov 14, 2019)

I am in need of an 758250 image as well.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Gary Dsiney said:


> I am in need of an 758250 image as well.


Sent.


----------



## Rudy1957 (Sep 19, 2003)

I guess we're in the age phase where everyone's Premiere Elite hard drives are going kaput. I need a 250 image too, please.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Rudy1957 said:


> I guess we're in the age phase where everyone's Premiere Elite hard drives are going kaput. I need a 250 image too, please.


Sent.


----------



## chightower (Nov 20, 2010)

Could someone please tell me how to locate an image for an XL4? (TiVo TCD758250)?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

chightower said:


> Could someone please tell me how to locate an image for an XL4? (TiVo TCD758250)?


Sent.


----------



## Interval (Sep 26, 2020)

BluePlanet1 said:


> Need image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) -- can anyone assist? Thank you very much.


Could I please get this image as well? I think my hard drive died and trying to get a new drive going. Thank you


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Interval said:


> Could I please get this image as well? I think my hard drive died and trying to get a new drive going. Thank you


Sent.


----------



## miked19 (Nov 29, 2012)

Could I also get the TiVo Premiere XL4/Elite Model TCD758250 image as well? TIA. -Mike


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

miked19 said:


> Could I also get the TiVo Premiere XL4/Elite Model TCD758250 image as well? TIA. -Mike


Sent.


----------



## phronimos (Jun 13, 2002)

My Premiere Elite XL4 TCD758250 has randomly rebooted a few times in the past month and I am going to replace the hard drive as a preventative measure. Could I please get a disk image? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

phronimos said:


> My Premiere Elite XL4 TCD758250 has randomly rebooted a few times in the past month and I am going to replace the hard drive as a preventative measure. Could I please get a disk image? Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Ruchir (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello,
My Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) has gone into a setup loop after error C133.
I would appreciate if some one can share the image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250)?
Also any video or link where i can find steps to re-image the drive will be helpful.
Thank you very much.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Ruchir said:


> Hello,
> My Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) has gone into a setup loop after error C133.
> I would appreciate if some one can share the image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250)?
> Also any video or link where i can find steps to re-image the drive will be helpful.
> Thank you very much.


Sent.


----------



## Ruchir (Oct 30, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you.


----------



## Ezra Hallock (Nov 11, 2020)

Ruchir said:


> Hello,
> My Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250) has gone into a setup loop after error C133.
> I would appreciate if some one can share the image for Tivo Premiere Elite XL4 (TCD758250)?
> Also any video or link where i can find steps to re-image the drive will be helpful.
> Thank you very much.


----------



## Ezra Hallock (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm also looking for an image of
TCD758250 hard drive and instructions on how to copy one hard drive to another.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Ezra Hallock said:


> I'm also looking for an image of
> TCD758250 hard drive and instructions on how to copy one hard drive to another.


Sent.


----------



## PasadenaJim (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm also looking for an image of TCD758250 hard drive and installation tips


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

PasadenaJim said:


> I'm also looking for an image of TCD758250 hard drive and installation tips


Sent.


----------



## LancaserPA (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm also looking for an image of
TCD758250 hard drive and instructions on how to copy one hard drive to another.
Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LancaserPA said:


> I'm also looking for an image of
> TCD758250 hard drive and instructions on how to copy one hard drive to another.
> Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


Image sent.


----------



## Srrav (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi I also need a recovery image for 
Tcd758250

it boots, drive passes all diagnostics, gsod performed but everytime it goes through setup and connects to tivo it reboots and starts over again. I got this unit used so the drive in it may not have a matching tsn.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Srrav said:


> Hi I also need a recovery image for
> Tcd758250
> 
> it boots, drive passes all diagnostics, gsod performed but everytime it goes through setup and connects to tivo it reboots and starts over again. I got this unit used so the drive in it may not have a matching tsn.


Sent.


----------



## 19JKenney69 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, I also have had a failure and need an image of a TCD758250 if possible.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

19JKenney69 said:


> Hi, I also have had a failure and need an image of a TCD758250 if possible.


Sent.


----------



## gershman (May 20, 2007)

Hi - My trusty TCD758250 has finally died and I am in need of a image for it. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

gershman said:


> Hi - My trusty TCD758250 has finally died and I am in need of a image for it. Thank you very much in advance!


Sent.


----------



## mojomba (Jul 27, 2002)

I am yet another needy soul looking for the TCD758250 image. I am assuming I can use the DVRBars app to image my drive. Thank you in advance for sharing.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mojomba said:


> I am yet another needy soul looking for the TCD758250 image. I am assuming I can use the DVRBars app to image my drive. Thank you in advance for sharing.


Sent.


----------



## marquardt12 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm looking for an image of TCD758250 hard drive and installation tips, using a 1TB Western Digital driver.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

marquardt12 said:


> I'm looking for an image of TCD758250 hard drive and installation tips, using a 1TB Western Digital driver.


Image sent. You will need at least a 2TB drive for that model because that's what it came with from the factory.


----------



## marquardt12 (Jan 17, 2016)

ggieseke said:


> Image sent. You will need at least a 2TB drive for that model because that's what it came with from the factory.


Thanks, really appreciate it. My 1TB was from my Roamio model before I upgraded that drive. I'll order a 2TB to restore this Premier model.


----------



## marquardt12 (Jan 17, 2016)

marquardt12 said:


> Thanks, really appreciate it. My 1TB was from my Roamio model before I upgraded that drive. I'll order a 2TB to restore this Premier model.


I put my 2TB drive back in to my Premiere, and get the boot and Green Screen of Death loop. I used DvrBARS and found "mfs volume header not found". My drive was pretty full.

Can DrvBARS replace only the mfs header info (maybe potentially wiping out a recorded show) since my drive is full?

Thinking maybe purchasing a 3TB drive. 

Could clone my 2TB to 3TB (would need to still fix header and probably need to expand space).
Is there a way to to copy the shows from that non-booting drive to another?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

marquardt12 said:


> I put my 2TB drive back in to my Premiere, and get the boot and Green Screen of Death loop. I used DvrBARS and found "mfs volume header not found". My drive was pretty full.
> 
> Can DrvBARS replace only the mfs header info (maybe potentially wiping out a recorded show) since my drive is full?
> 
> ...


The MFS volume header is the first link in a chain of header structures that describe the MFS file system and 'zones'. It's located in the first sector of the first MFS application partition and there's a backup copy located in the last sector of that partition. If DvrBARS couldn't find that structure or the backup copy it's highly unlikely that any information could ever be salvaged from the drive.

DvrBARS can only overwrite the entire drive with a clean image, but IF that's the factory drive, and IF it only failed recently, and IF nothing else was damaged there's a faint chance that an expert could copy the header and possibly the entire partition table from the image to your drive with a disk editor and get it running again. The only people with that level of expertise that I know of are myself, @jmbach, and Weaknees. At the very least it would require shipping the Premiere and the replacement drive both ways with very little chance of success, so you would have to want those recordings a lot.

There is no way to access the recordings on a non-booting drive.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Need 758 image. Mines not elite (I don't think) just has tcd758 then date of manufacture, if it makes a difference.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

cannonz said:


> Need 758 image. Mines not elite (I don't think) just has tcd758 then date of manufacture, if it makes a difference.


Sent.


----------



## datapear (May 20, 2021)

Hi all,

Where can I get a XL4 image? I have a shiny new 4TB AV Drive that I would like to use, but cannot find any images for it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

datapear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Where can I get a XL4 image? I have a shiny new 4TB AV Drive that I would like to use, but cannot find any images for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## MarthaSpeaks (May 26, 2021)

May I have a premier Elite image? my beloved system had its hard drive just die...

I want to use a WD30EFRX red 3 TB with it.

thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MarthaSpeaks said:


> May I have a premier Elite image? my beloved system had its hard drive just die...
> 
> I want to use a WD30EFRX red 3 TB with it.
> 
> thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## toy4x4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Can I get the image also? I want to re-image a old 2tb drive as a test, but then want to upgrade to a 6 or 8tb drive. Is this the start image for that also?

Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

toy4x4 said:


> Can I get the image also? I want to re-image a old 2tb drive as a test, but then want to upgrade to a 6 or 8tb drive. Is this the start image for that also?
> 
> Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## timothymercier (Dec 9, 2007)

Can someone send me a link for the Premier Elite. IM trying to see if I can get an image with the new tivo experience already installed. Looks like Tivo is no longer allowing that app from the image I have.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

timothymercier said:


> Can someone send me a link for the Premier Elite. IM trying to see if I can get an image with the new tivo experience already installed. Looks like Tivo is no longer allowing that app from the image I have.


Premieres can't run TE4.


----------



## timothymercier (Dec 9, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> Premieres can't run TE4.


Thanks, I did not know that. That would explain why I can't upgrade it.


----------



## JZA (Dec 8, 2019)

I need an image for Elite XL4 TCD758250. (Welcome boot loop)
Tho it's a 2TB, I only have a spare 1TB (same WDgreen), so I'd rather try that than buy a new drive. (I'm resurrecting this unit from sitting on a shelf for 6 years -- it has Lifetime).
I'm soooo confused -- I tried using DvrBARS1007 to backup-truncate the 2TB to a small 2GB file, and then restore to the 1TB -- it said "Uh no, too small". Are these images you're PM'ing size specific??
(I take it that Premiere's and earlier need a new drive "prepped", since with Roamios and Bolts I've just plopped in a new drive and they've worked.) Thnx


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JZA said:


> I need an image for Elite XL4 TCD758250. (Welcome boot loop)
> Tho it's a 2TB, I only have a spare 1TB (same WDgreen), so I'd rather try that than buy a new drive. (I'm resurrecting this unit from sitting on a shelf for 6 years -- it has Lifetime).
> I'm soooo confused -- I tried using DvrBARS1007 to backup-truncate the 2TB to a small 2GB file, and then restore to the 1TB -- it said "Uh no, too small". Are these images you're PM'ing size specific??
> (I take it that Premiere's and earlier need a new drive "prepped", since with Roamios and Bolts I've just plopped in a new drive and they've worked.) Thnx


If it has been sitting for 6 years you definitely need to start with a newer version of the software to get it past the boot loop. Image sent.

DvrBARS images can only be restored to drives that are at least a big as the original drive that the image was made from. Since 758s came with a 2TB drive from the factory that's the smallest drive that can be used. I have never tried it, but you might be able to use the -s option in MFS Tools 3.2 to copy and shrink the 2TB image down to 1TB. It would require mounting the VHD image file as a drive in Linux, which is discussed a little bit in the MFS Tools thread.


----------



## JZA (Dec 8, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> If it has been sitting for 6 years you definitely need to start with a newer version of the software to get it past the boot loop. Image sent.


Thank you. So to see if I can get passed the boot loop, I'll try restoring the image you sent to the existing 2GB drive... It's my impression that these Tivos are very sensitive (?) and maybe the drive is ok, but refreshing the software will revive it. (I've had so many units die over who-knows-what-reason). Btw, my main unit is a Bolt; this unit is just kicking around, so I thought I'd revive it and keep it out of the landfill. But a lifetime XL4 is only worth the cost of a new 2TB drive, so the effort to get it running is a bit moot, eh?


----------



## JZA (Dec 8, 2019)

I did a quick restore with the image onto the original 2TB drive -- same boot loop: "Welcome..", lights flash, black screen, "Welcome",...
I first started a full restore, but that seemed like it was going to take 3 months, so I aborted and did a quick.
I have a scrap Roamio Plus ("Welcome! Starting up..." infinitely) with identical power supply but shorter hdd cable. R.I.P.? or are my steps flawed? Do I need to diskpart/zero-write the drive? Or will a full restore with the image essentially do the same thing? (3 hrs per TB?)

EDIT: ...now running WD Data Lifeguard extended test on the orig 2TB drive... if it passes, I'll zero, write the image (quick?), then try to boot. (I'm assuming tbe mfstool is not needed in this case, ?)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JZA said:


> I did a quick restore with the image onto the original 2TB drive -- same boot loop: "Welcome..", lights flash, black screen, "Welcome",...
> I first started a full restore, but that seemed like it was going to take 3 months, so I aborted and did a quick.
> I have a scrap Roamio Plus (same boot loop) with identical power supply but shorter hdd cable. R.I.P.? or are my steps flawed? Do I need to diskpart/zero-write the drive? Or will a full restore with the image essentially do the same thing? (3 hrs per TB?)
> 
> EDIT: ...now running WD Data Lifeguard extended test on the orig 2TB drive... if it passes, I'll zero, write the image (quick?), then try to boot. (I'm assuming tbe DvrBARS is not needed in this case, ?)


If you have fully tested the drive and zeroed it I would just do a quick restore with DvrBARS. The only difference between the quick and full restore modes is that the quick restore only writes the sectors with actual data and the full restore also writes zeros to all the other unused sectors. I'm not sure what you mean by not needing DvrBARS, but it's the only way to write the VHD image to the drive unless you mount it in Disk Manager and use some kind of disk duplication software to copy the entire mounted "drive" byte for byte.

From your description it sounds like the Premiere isn't seeing the drive at all (faulty cable?), the image didn't get written to it correctly, or the power supply doesn't have enough juice to spin up the drive. Internal power supply problems on Premieres or Plus/Pro Roamios are extremely rare but I guess it can happen.


----------



## JZA (Dec 8, 2019)

Sorry, I meant "...assuming mfstools is not needed." (corrected above). Ok, well, I have a spare power supply in a Roamio (but I had no luck resurrecting that one, even with a new hard drive, and assumed it was the PS or motherboard). If this hard drive fixing on XL4 doesn't work then I'll try PS swap. If it does work, then I'll ask for an image for a 848000 and try my luck again on the roamio


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JZA said:


> Sorry, I meant "...assuming mfstools is not needed." (corrected above). Ok, well, I have a spare power supply in a Roamio (but I had no luck resurrecting that one, even with a new hard drive, and assumed it was the PS or motherboard). If this hard drive fixing on XL4 doesn't work then I'll try PS swap. If it does work, then I'll ask for an image for a 848000 and try my luck again on the roamio


Roamios don't need an image because the OS and software is on the motherboard. Just drop in a blank drive up to 3TB and it will format the drive by itself.

Best of luck with the Premiere.


----------



## JZA (Dec 8, 2019)

Dawn breaks over Marblehead... (that's a saying we use here in the Northeast, when we realize our dumb mistakes) 

I had the hard drive power plugged into the wrong header connector on the motherboard. There are two 4-pin molex headers, one near the sata port, the other near the power supply connector. The proper one is the one next to the power supply. Probably, some time ago when I used the cable to debug a roamio, I must've returned the cable to this unit and mixed up the headers. The unit is ALIVE!, but I'm sorry to have added static to this thread.


----------



## Tjay (3 mo ago)

I have a TCD758250 in need of a new HD, can I please get the image? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tjay said:


> I have a TCD758250 in need of a new HD, can I please get the image? Thank you in advance!


Sent.


----------



## buzzword (Jun 10, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Can I get and image as well please? I have a Premiere Elite XL4 whose hard drive is starting to encounter issues. What software do I need to install this these days? I haven't done it since the instant cake days. If you can just point me to a link I'll be fine. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

buzzword said:


> Can I get and image as well please? I have a Premiere Elite XL4 whose hard drive is starting to encounter issues. What software do I need to install this these days? I haven't done it since the instant cake days. If you can just point me to a link I'll be fine. Thanks!


Image sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


----------

